# Interesting Tank Tools.



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Okay, unlike the last time I posted something like this, these actually work. They are good tools for newbies setting up tanks for the first time. As to their accuracy, that is another thing. They are still fun to mess with.

Freswater Tank Wizard. Just enter tank size and click caculate. It suggests 4 watts/gallon of light for vigorous plant growth in a planted 10 gallon. This should be qualified to state that 4 watts/gallon+30 ppm c02+ adequate ferts+high plant density to avoid huge algae problems.
http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/freshwater_tank_wizard.php

Freshwater Fish Compatibility Tool/Checker
http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/freshwater_compatibility_tool.php


----------

